# Order Feldgrind Made By Knock ?..



## Stephane_Paris

Hi, first post here







, fall in love with Real Espresso recently, bought a ROK 2 months ago with Hario Skerton, i quicly understood that Skerton he's not made for Espresso, so i decided to bought a Feldgrind Made By Knock on 12 April (5 in stock at that time), next day i saw that 4 was in stock, he react quick







, he get the money from my bank on 16 april, and.. nothing, i've read some posts here about that sometime that can be Very long (not for me yet but don't want too...)

I live in France, generally a order from UK take 3 days to come, i Really want to enjoy Espresso made at home with my ROK and i'am a bit affraid about what some of you said here about some persons who had to wait very Long time to receive a items.., i sent him 2 e-mail, no reply.., somebody on the forum know him ? he seem to build a masterpiece of grinder but why so long ?...

Hope you can help









Stephane


----------



## GCGlasgow

Hi Stephane there are plenty of threads on here with people experiencing the same problem, I would suggest you read them. Waiting weeks or months for items to arrive without correspondence is normal.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Welcome to the forum Stephane. Delivery can be a bit hit and miss and delays are common, sadly. Orders do get delivered - eventually. Hang in there and come back to us if your order doesn't arrive.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

GCGlasgow said:


> Hi Stephane there are plenty of threads on here with people experiencing the same problem, I would suggest you read them. Waiting weeks or months for items to arrive without correspondence is normal.


Months to receive it for a stock item and when he take the money ? !! i didn't knew it can be so long !!, do you know why ?, if i knew that i didn't bought it at all !! .. maybe go for a LIDO E or even a electric grinder....


----------



## Dylan

Stephane_Paris said:


> Months to receive it for a stock item and when he take the money ? !! i didn't knew it can be so long !!, do you know why ?, if i knew that i didn't bought it at all !! .. maybe go for a LIDO E or even a electric grinder....


Because whilst he is a very competent maker/engineer he is completely incompetent when it comes to shipping. Unfortunately, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Phil104

Welcome to the Forum. Try messaging him through his instagram account. Good luck&#8230;it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Salut Stephane, suis un Grand Breton habitant Alsace. Sympathies pour ce contretemps. Malheureusement je ne peux rien proposer d'autre.









Bon courage.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

Phil104 said:


> Welcome to the Forum. Try messaging him through his instagram account. Good luck&#8230;it will be worth the wait.


I just do that..

I had the plan to buy a electric grinder Later (month laters..) but if i have to wait months to have the Feldgrind i'am affraid i'll speed up my plan, too bad for my small wallet..


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It's a shame you're having the delivery hassles which many others have also experienced but, when the Felgrind finally arrives, it will make you smile - it's really well made and a joy to use.


----------



## NickdeBug

I reckon about 2-3 weeks is about standard for the Feldgrind if it was ordered when stock was showing. That has been my experience (twice) anyway.

I think that I received an email on both occasions just prior to it being dispatched, but strangely not actually telling me that it had been sent.

As Patrick says - it's worth the wait.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

NickdeBug said:


> I reckon about 2-3 weeks is about standard for the Feldgrind if it was ordered when stock was showing. That has been my experience (twice) anyway.


That can be ok, but if (whitout knowing that..) it's severals months just No.. i can't make a decent Espresso with my Hario Skerton, too hard to have a ROK and can't use it really


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

Some people on this forum wrote that they have made a paypal complaint & cancelled the order.

You could do that and then order from Dear Green / Machina Espresso / Brewlab


----------



## Stephane_Paris

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> Some people on this forum wrote that they have made a paypal complaint & cancelled the order.
> 
> You could do that and then order from Dear Green / Machina Espresso / Brewlab


Could you give the link of thoses place please ?

It was not Paypal but credit card and he get the money..


----------



## jlarkin

Only machina seem to have stock, more expensive but they also apparently ship more quickly http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/made-by-knock-feldgrind-black

Otherwise you can just google that name (Dear Green) + feldgrind etc.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

jlarkin said:


> Only machina seem to have stock, more expensive but they also apparently ship more quickly http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/made-by-knock-feldgrind-black
> 
> Otherwise you can just google that name (Dear Green) + feldgrind etc.


Dear Green Sold Out, i'll want to try at machina-espresso but how to cancel my order as he don't reply any e-mail ?..


----------



## jlarkin

Je crois que certains gens ont annulé la commande soit avec leur carte de credit ou avec PayPal. Mais normalement c'est apres plus longtemps.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

jlarkin said:


> Je crois que certains gens ont annulé la commande soit avec leur carte de credit ou avec PayPal. Mais normalement c'est apres plus longtemps.


Avec une carte de crédit il faudrait que ça soit lui qui annule.. il faudrait déjà qu'il lise/réponde au mail, après pas forcément envie d'annuler, je veut juste mon moulin


----------



## PPapa

Try contacting with him on Instagram... Might get lucky. https://www.instagram.com/madebyknock/

It should be with you soon.


----------



## PPapa

jlarkin said:


> Je crois que certains gens ont annulé la commande soit avec leur carte de credit ou avec PayPal. Mais normalement c'est apres plus longtemps.


MBK website no longer accept PayPal. I suppose it's mainly due to the fact that it's so easy to claim the money back.

Great grinders, not so great customer service...


----------



## Stephane_Paris

PPapa said:


> Try contacting with him on Instagram... Might get lucky. https://www.instagram.com/madebyknock/
> 
> It should be with you soon.


Phil104 just told me the same thing, so i sent him a MP via Instagram, asking him if he can send me the grinder withinn a week and if not IF i cancel my order asking him to be sure that he can confirm that soon enough to order elsewhere before they won't have it in stock too.., don't want 2 grinders neither zero..

What a mess...


----------



## anton78

PPapa said:


> MBK website no longer accept PayPal. I suppose it's mainly due to the fact that it's so easy to claim the money back.
> 
> Great grinders, not so great customer service...


Reckon you're right. I waited two months for a tamper I'd paid for with PayPal. Sent numerous polite emails. Opened PayPal dispute, tamper arrived next day. Real shame, cos it's cracking kit.


----------



## jlarkin

Stephane_Paris said:


> Avec une carte de crédit il faudrait que ça soit lui qui annule.. il faudrait déjà qu'il lise/réponde au mail, après pas forcément envie d'annuler, je veut juste mon moulin


Ah tant pis! Normalement il (le moulin) arrivera ca prends juste plus longs qu'on penserait!

Comme ppapa a dit desfois Peter repondra sur Instagram. Tu peux essayer instagram, Facebook et emails et peut-etre il repondra mais c'est jamais certain!


----------



## jlarkin

PPapa said:


> Try contacting with him on Instagram... Might get lucky. https://www.instagram.com/madebyknock/
> 
> It should be with you soon.


Ah yes I forgot that. The first time I ordered it was still accepted and then removed. I assume for the same reason, it's too easy to claim back


----------



## Rob1

Stephane_Paris said:


> Hi, first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , fall in love with Real Espresso recently, bought a ROK 2 months ago with Hario Skerton, i quicly understood that Skerton he's not made for Espreesso, so i decided to bought a Feldgrind Made By Knock on 12 April (5 in stock at that time), next day i saw that 4 was in stock, he react quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , he get the money from my bank on 16 april, and.. nothing, i've read some posts here about that sometime that can be Very long (not for me yet but don't want too...)
> 
> I live in France, generally a order from UK take 3 days to come, i Really want to enjoy Espresso made at home with my ROK and i'am a bit affraid about what some of you said here about some persons who had to wait very Long time to receive a items.., i sent him 2 e-mail, no reply.., somebody on the forum know him ? he seem to build a masterpiece of grinder but why so long ?...
> 
> Hope you can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephane


I'm not certain about this but it's worth googling. I think UK trading law states that you can't take money from an account until shipment is confirmed, this might change if something is made to order but if something is showing as "in stock" I think the account should only be debited once the item is shipped. You have to wait approx 30 days for a shipment to arrive before claiming the item either hasn't been sent or it has been lost in transit. So you might want to contact your bank and notify them of the situation and they should be able to get your money back if you paid by credit card. You might be able to chargeback sooner if shipment hasn't been confirmed and you can show you are unable to contact the retailer.

Then order from a company who will communicate and actually ship the item to you in a given time frame. As others have said MBK grinders are available from retailers, as are alternatives (like Lidos as you've mentioned).


----------



## Stephane_Paris

Rob1 said:


> I'm not certain about this but it's worth googling. I think UK trading law states that you can't take money from an account until shipment is confirmed, this might change if something is made to order but if something is showing as "in stock" I think the account should only be debited once the item is shipped. You have to wait approx 30 days for a shipment to arrive before claiming the item either hasn't been sent or it has been lost in transit. So you might want to contact your bank and notify them of the situation and they should be able to get your money back if you paid by credit card. You might be able to chargeback sooner if shipment hasn't been confirmed and you can show you are unable to contact the retailer. .


Don't wan't to go so far and look complicate anyway.. nobody here know him ? can make a call or so ? i feel powerless from Paris..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Hi @Stephane_Paris, welcome to the forum. I've previously ordered tampers from Peter from MBK. The first two showed up surprisingly fast, the last one took about 3 weeks. Good luck.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

Someone should have a quiet word with Peter and suggest he stops trying to sell things directly as it's seriously damaging his reputation.

Doesn't anyone here know him personally??

If he sold through only through the third party retailers that he's currently using then everyone would be happy.


----------



## PPapa

Just wait a little bit longer, it will show up... There's no one who didn't receive their purchases.

Products made by him are making the reputation, sadly not his customer service. However, you can either wait couple of weeks or pay 50% extra and get a grinder made in the Far East. Orphan Espresso doesn't have brilliant customer service either, by they way. That is, of course, my personal experience.

P.s. Peter is in Scotland, not England - you might upset some people by doing such mistake. Be careful!


----------



## Stephane_Paris

PPapa said:


> P.s. Peter is in Scotland, not England - you might upset some people by doing such mistake. Be careful!


Just edit my post


----------



## Phil104

Stephane_Paris said:


> Don't wan't to go so far and look complicate anyway.. nobody here know him ? can make a call or so ? i feel powerless from Paris..


 I can understand why you feel powerless in Paris - but it does not matter where you are when you are wondering if something that you ordered will arrive. Great coffee scene in Paris, by the way. What are your favourite coffee shops? (This is a well known distraction technique but I'm genuinely interested. For example, last time I was over, in January, I thought the Beans on Fire was very good.)


----------



## Stephane_Paris

Phil104 said:


> I can understand why you feel powerless in Paris - but it does not matter where you are when you are wondering if something that you ordered will arrive. Great coffee scene in Paris, by the way. What are your favourite coffee shops? (This is a well known distraction technique but I'm genuinely interested. For example, last time I was over, in January, I thought the Beans on Fire was very good.)


Because if i was in England or Scotland i'll more easily find a way to get in touch with him.

I'am new to the world of (Real !) Espresso (2 months ago), for now i'have just tested Verlet and Caféothéque, both give great Nespresso, before i was like all French guy, just get horrible espresso on most of our café, i also have a Nespresso machine at home but didn't knew what was a real Espresso


----------



## Jon

Stephane_Paris said:


> Because if i was in England or Scotland i'll more easily find a way to get in touch with him.


Unlikely!


----------



## jlarkin

I'm pretty sure nobody on here has any better suggestions than trying multiple contact methods and being more patient.

Most people end up waiting longer than you have so far but eventually get the things they've ordered (i think there are a couple of exceptions on the longer made by knock thread though).


----------



## hotmetal

Maybe By Knocking (on Peter's door? )

I agree that it makes little difference where you are. I ordered a tamper and had almost given up/forgotten I ordered it but then it turned up and I've been very pleased. So I'm not a 'Knock knocker'. But I do echo the thoughts above, that he's good at making stuff but fulfilling orders or contacting customers is not much of a priority for him. Frankly I'm amazed he's got away with it. It must have damaged his reputation even if the product is good. He'd probably do well to get an assistant to deal with orders and dispatch, then he'd probably sell many more but that's ultimately a business decision for him. I think he's very wise to start shipping bulk orders to Dear Green etc and letting them do the fulfilment as it's obviously too much on top of making them.

If I ever decide to get a hand grinder for brewed, I will get a Feldgrind, but I will either wait for one to come up on here or buy from one of the retailers.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I feel like I am in groundknockday


----------



## Stephane_Paris

hotmetal said:


> Maybe By Knocking (on Peter's door? )
> 
> I agree that it makes little difference where you are. I ordered a tamper and had almost given up/forgotten I ordered it but then it turned up and I've been very pleased.


Yes for a tamper it's not a big deal.., you had for sure another one







but for me now,.. i just fall in Love with Real Espresso, have a ROK at home and i know that she can make Fantastic shot (tested on a coffee shop with their grinder) but whith my Hario Skerton it's almost impossible to make a serious thing..i'am patient and i can still wait for a little more, but not stand fews months without have the possibilty to make me good shot..

To be clear here, i don't want to make him a bad reputation, i feel embarrassed about that, i just hope someone here can get in touch with him to finish this thing, i'am sure i'll be happy with his grinder as he seem to made a Very good job and i'll probably post here something about my joy when i'll got it


----------



## MWJB

Stephane_Paris said:


> Yes for a tamper it's not a big deal.., you had for sure another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for me now,.. i just fall in Love with Real Espresso, have a ROK at home and i know that she can make Fantastic shot (tested on a coffee shop with their grinder) but whith my Hario Skerton it's almost impossible to make a serious thing..i'am patient and i can still wait for a little more, but not stand fews months without have the possibilty to make me good shot...


Why do you think it impossible to make a shot with the Skerton? You may have to pull a little longer (more beverage in the cup), but something that tastes decent should be within reach.


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> I feel like I am in groundknockday


----------



## Missy

froggystyle said:


>


I dread to think how bored you must have been to locate a pic of a groundhog drinking coffee!


----------



## Stephane_Paris

MWJB said:


> Why do you think it impossible to make a shot with the Skerton? You may have to pull a little longer (more beverage in the cup), but something that tastes decent should be within reach.


I can do kinda decent shot for time to time with Skerton, but when i tasted what this ROK can make with a good grinder it's hard to get just that for (Maybe) months..


----------



## jlarkin

Missy said:


> I dread to think how bored you must have been to locate a pic of a groundhog drinking coffee!


Imagine how long it took him to train the groundhog? He's been planning for this moment for years....


----------



## Rob1

Stephane_Paris said:


> To be clear here, i don't want to make him a bad reputation, i feel embarrassed about that, i just hope someone here can get in touch with him to finish this thing, i'am sure i'll be happy with his grinder as he seem to made a Very good job and i'll probably post here something about my joy when i'll got it


Don't worry about his reputation. He's given the bad reputation to himself. Fact is nobody can tell you how long you have to wait and if you'll get your order at all. Some people report weeks, others months. Take a look at the posts on their facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Madebyknock-195479550542054/posts_to_page/

- "I am still waiting for my tamper that I payed for. 3 months now. Can you please answer my e-mails?"

- "Finally got back the money from this man that I paid last October! Stange! Order no shipment and no response for 7 months!"

- "help. i have been waiting almost a year for my hausgrind. I sent in the forms. I emailed. I waited. Only one response saying "sorry, your emails went to spam". Please respond."

It seems sometimes when you open a paypal dispute your order turns up. It's probably rare for people to never get their orders but that isn't the point. Would you have ordered if the website said "delivery in 4-6 months"? My advice is to open a dispute with the credit card provider at the earliest opportunity because the fact is you don't know when or if you will receive your order.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

I give up, I just canceled my order and placed same order elsewhere...

Thanks all of you for you help!


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

let us know when you get it!


----------



## Stephane_Paris

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> let us know when you get it!


Sure


----------



## MarkT

I've just ordered one today and will report back when it arrives. Postage was £11 though. Not sure what's it coming with. Lol


----------



## Stephane_Paris

MarkT said:


> I've just ordered one today and will report back when it arrives. Postage was £11 though. Not sure what's it coming with. Lol


From machina-espresso.co.uk or from him (5 available again so i guess my order is canceled.. Hope) ?


----------



## MarkT

I'm not sure which to recommend as I have not used them both before. I went for the madebyknock.com as it was cheaper and I wasn't bothered when it arrived. Machina is £126 including postage. So £16 more expensive for me. Lol.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

MarkT said:


> I'm not sure which to recommend as I have not used them both before. I went for the madebyknock.com as it was cheaper and I wasn't bothered when it arrived. Machina is £126 including postage. So £16 more expensive for me. Lol.


A point of view


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

I just ordered one from machina espresso

£16 seems worth it to avoid all the hassle of trying to contact the uncontactable and cancel and reorder and wait etc. Who knows, he may just close shop one day - zero communications and no-one here seems to know him

maybe when the made by knock website says "in stock" it means "I might make some soon" hence all the delays. who knows????


----------



## calculon

FWIW I ordered mine from MBK on April 2 and it arrived on April 12.


----------



## MarkT

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> I just ordered one from machina espresso
> 
> £16 seems worth it to avoid all the hassle of trying to contact the uncontactable and cancel and reorder and wait etc. Who knows, he may just close shop one day - zero communications and no-one here seems to know him
> 
> maybe when the made by knock website says "in stock" it means "I might make some soon" hence all the delays. who knows????


Unfortunately £16 is a lot for me as I saved nearly 3 months for a decent grinder.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

MarkT said:


> Unfortunately £16 is a lot for me as I saved nearly 3 months for a decent grinder.


Let us know when you got it


----------



## MarkT

Will do. Gonna cross my fingers and toes. Lol


----------



## GCGlasgow

MarkT said:


> Will do. Gonna cross my fingers and toes. Lol


Will make a nice xmas gift to yourself


----------



## Phil104

GCGlasgow said:


> Will make a nice xmas gift to yourself


Which Christmas?


----------



## malling

2020


----------



## Syenitic

I have commented on similar posts previously. I am not linked in anyway to MBK as anything other than a purchaser.

I have bought three items from the website; a hausgrind, a feldgrind and a black tamper. The feldgrind arrived within a period of a few days (I cannot remember how many). The Hausgrind took weeks, as did the tamper. End of the day I got them all, I just apparently do not have the same expectations as those who are deriding the company / man here (and I suspect who have no direct experience themselves).

If you expect two day service on manufactured goods fine, I doubt MBK is for you. But if, as in days gone by, you place your order and are prepared (expect) to wait for the quality I urge you all to not be worried, I believe you will get what you paid for, albeit sometime beyond the next 48 hours. yes I know some waited longer than that - me included - but guess what, I don't regret the wait, the goods are worth it.


----------



## GCGlasgow

I think the derision has been brought on himself by lack of communication and long wait for items. Not everyone who orders is aware of this.


----------



## malling

Although I didn't expect my goods to be delivered within 3 days. Waiting for 11 days, for a supposedly stock item is over the top, most other web shops would have been in contact with their costumer by now.

But peter let his customer wait in the dark with no explanation, apologies and don't bother to write back if someone is naive enough to send him a message.

This is not how to run a business, had it not been for a low coast high quality products, he would have been out of business a long time ago.


----------



## Syenitic

GCGlasgow said:


> I think the derision has been brought on himself by lack of communication and long wait for items. Not everyone who orders is aware of this.


Agreed the communications are somewhat limited and not pro-active. Peter can be his own worst enemy in this respect....but he is a gud un' but sadly doesn't play the game in the way the modern day consumer expects - The long wait for items was one of the gists in my post above...seems the UK now expects service within a period that is usually satisfied by on-line retailers giving production line output or massive warehousing capacity (within 48 hours) rather than an actual engineering manufacturer who provides real quality & value (albeit in a long time frame).

I also accept that not everyone who orders might be aware of probable delays, but if they are aware of this area of internet discussion (in which they complain) they should be. Those that are not should be re-assured, if it is late, it will (almost certainly) arrive, if it really doesn't arrive I am pretty sure Peter would sort it.


----------



## MarkT

Cheers for the comments guys, I'm not travelling abroad till August so there's time. I have a sage barista express so the grinder is built in. Was gonna use it for work brewed coffee. If it's gonna arrive I don't mind waiting as I saved for a good travel grinder anyway.


----------



## PPapa

malling said:


> Although I didn't expect my goods to be delivered within 3 days. Waiting for 11 days, for a supposedly stock item is over the top, most other web shops would have been in contact with their costumer by now.
> 
> But peter let his customer wait in the dark with no explanation, apologies and don't bother to write back if someone is naive enough to send him a message.
> 
> This is not how to run a business, had it not been for a low coast high quality products, he would have been out of business a long time ago.


MBK is not the only website that sells them.

To sum up, there are three options:

1. Buy directly from MBK which might be the cheapest than anywhere else (Dear Green were quite comparable too?).

2. Buy from Machina Espresso/Dear Green/wherever else it's possible. They ship quicker, but charge more.

3. Pay 50% extra to get a grinder made in Taiwan. It's not that I think it makes it worse, you just simply won't be supporting local businesses as much. Orphan Espresso customer support, by the way, is not much better (took months to get a reply).

I wouldn't mind asking Peter what's up with the delays. Maybe he's super busy and employing someone else to help him out would significantly increase the price? I wouldn't say he doesn't care about his products, that's for sure.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

Got it !! (from machina-espresso) it's a Masterpiece !! even better then what i thought.. just tested for 4 shot (last one is wonderful..)

Thank's Peter for you job ! if you ever read this, i'am ready to go on some coffe shop here in Paris to show us you grinder, i talked about that to one of them, he look interested..if you want you can find a deal with some

Pics with ROK come soon, in another post, this one for me closed.

Stephane


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Came good in the end.


----------



## Phil104

All you need now, unless you have already is one of those Revelation cups from L'Arbre a Cafe - and since it is close to home you'll have no ordering problems.


----------



## MarkT

Got it this morning! I was very surprised. Lol


----------



## Stephane_Paris

Good news Mark







so he can react fast, for me now he have to either refund me or send it..


----------



## Dylan

MarkT said:


> Got it this morning! I was very surprised. Lol


That looks like a much glossier finish than on the one I have... I wonder if he has changed the finishing.


----------



## DoubleShot

Someone drop Peter a line so we can get this cleared up...


----------



## jlarkin

DoubleShot said:


> Someone drop Peter a line so we can get this cleared up...


Best joke I've read all day - thanks DS!


----------



## MarkT

Sorry folks, on the website it did say aluminium body. That was the only type they had instock.


----------



## MarkT

I wonder if he doesn't like computers. Lol. Maybe someone else did the website for him!!!


----------



## Dylan

Yea, they are all aluminium I think, but mine looks brushed, where yours looks like it has just had a lick of paint.


----------



## MarkT

Stephane_Paris said:


> Good news Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he can react fast, for me now he have to either refund me or send it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20890


Did you buy with your credit card? If so, may be contacting them to see if you could get the money back if he doesn't respond?


----------



## Stephane_Paris

MarkT said:


> Did you buy with your credit card? If so, may be contacting them to see if you could get the money back if he doesn't respond?


Yes credit card.. contact my bank ?.. maybe but will not be easy and i prefer he refund by himself..


----------



## MarkT

I meant as a last resort. Maybe he's just really bad at communicating.


----------



## malling

Bad? He is beyond bad - as that would imply that there is a communications going on. But the communication is none existent


----------



## MarkT

I must just got lucky with my feldgrind then. I'm never lucky like this. haha.

I will be needing another one about September so might have to go for the resellers then.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

MarkT said:


> I meant as a last resort. Maybe he's just really bad at communicating.


Yes fo course, but hope not to have..


----------



## MarkT

Just had a though! Have you tried writing to him with normal post?


----------



## Stephane_Paris

MarkT said:


> Just had a though! Have you tried writing to him with normal post?


Well, why not, i'll try


----------



## malling

Got it today so it was posted at the same date as MarkT - seems like he is waiting for a certain amount of orders!


----------



## jlarkin

malling said:


> Got it today so it was posted at the same date as MarkT - seems like he is waiting for a certain amount of orders!


It's nice that you still assume he has some method


----------



## malling

I'm trying really hard looking at it from the positive side

Too bad as it is really a nice product

Just grinded my first brew with it and it was quite good


----------



## Stephane_Paris

Got my Feldgrind from MBK today.. so have 2 Feldgrind now.. it take a month so..

I hesitate between sell it or keep it in case first one have a problem one day (is Felgrind fragile ?..) as customer service might be complicate...


----------



## MarkT

Glad you've got yours Stephane I think he only does the in bulk. Lol.


----------



## PPapa

Stephane_Paris said:


> Got my Feldgrind from MBK today.. so have 2 Feldgrind now.. it take a month so..
> 
> I hesitate between sell it or keep it in case first one have a problem one day (is Felgrind fragile ?..) as customer service might be complicate...


What's better than a Feldgrind? 2 Feldgrinds. Just keep one at work, other at home.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

@ PPapa i have the use at home only







you are one who seem to know well Feldgrind, is it fragile ? it make sense to you to keep a second just in case the first one fails ? or i rather seel it


----------



## PPapa

Stephane_Paris said:


> @ PPapa i have the use at home only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are one who seem to know well Feldgrind, is it fragile ? it make sense to you to keep a second just in case the first one fails ? or i rather seel it


If you don't grind rocks, it will last you a long time. The burrs are rated to 250kg+, that is a lot for home use.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

PPapa said:


> If you don't grind rocks, it will last you a long time. The burrs are rated to 250kg+, that is a lot for home use.


I've read somewhere that the piece with the dial number can break away, if that happen a glue will resolve the problem ?

Also i remenber on a video about Lido grinder that the guy said when you clean up His grinder to not fall on the floor the burr because it can break easily.. same for Feldgrind ?

Thank's for you reply


----------



## PPapa

I don't know much regarding the dial, I thought it was the knob?

Don't drop the burrs, that wouldn't be a good idea anyway


----------



## Stephane_Paris

PPapa said:


> I don't know much regarding the dial, I thought it was the knob?


Maybe, that can be fixed with some glue ?

I think i gonna sell the second so


----------



## UncleJake

Ordered on 17th, no reply to a (website) email - but received today. Not sure if they were showing stock or not - just took a punt.


----------



## Stephane_Paris

He's back on Instagram, just post a com so


----------

